# Dragon's Lair in Flash



## DDJM (Oct 22, 2011)

After one month of hard work here's the world first port of *Dragon's Lair *entirely made in Flash (online highscore is included)!  You need a fast connection as the game is quite big and needs a few minutes to fully load... Enjoy!

*Link:* www.dragonslairflash.com


----------



## Janthran (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know what this is.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 22, 2011)

Janthran said:


> I don't know what this is.


http://Google.com

Educate yourself, young'un.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 22, 2011)

Does it include both the home and arcade versions of the game?


----------



## Janthran (Oct 22, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what this is.
> ...



Only old ladies say young'un.


----------



## titen96 (Oct 22, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what this is.
> ...


Here
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Dragon%27s+Lair


----------



## Fluto (Oct 23, 2011)

O wow Im going to play this at school


----------



## DDJM (Oct 23, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Does it include both the home and arcade versions of the game?



The game simulates the behaviour of the awesome Dragon's Lair Enhancement 2.1 rom set (which fixes many bugs and incongruences present in the Arcade version).


----------



## emigre (Oct 23, 2011)

Tis a shame Dragon's Lair is absolute bollocks. A great example on style above substance.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh my that's not making me any younger. CLASSIC


----------



## Rayder (Oct 23, 2011)

Heh, very nice!  Exceptionally well done!  I have the PC (+MAME), DS and SegaCD (and various other emu's) versions of the game already, but a Flash version is great for all the young whippersnappers who have never experienced it to play it instantly.


If you're really into this game and have a DS with a flashcart, I highly recommend checking it out.  The DS version has the original arcade mode and the enhanced home editions included.
http://gbatemp.net/t...agons-lair-usa/


----------



## Phynx (Oct 24, 2011)

Just as brutal as ever.


----------



## impizkit (Oct 24, 2011)

Janthran said:


> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


Only stupid kids say this.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 24, 2011)

Janthran said:


> I don't know what this is.


It's video game made in 1983. Gameplay was basically watching a movie, and pressing buttons at certain times during it.


----------

